# Ate beeswax. Should I be worried?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Just now I released the beasts for their nightly run, and before I could turn around to pick up a bowl off the floor, Aoife had eaten half of the gob of beeswax in it. It's from natural raw honeycomb, and I had earlier eaten a chunk (you all should try it sometime, it's really tasty!) and so to eat honeycomb, I chew it until all the honey and flavor is gone and then spit out the leftover wax which ends up being the texture almost like chewing gum. 

Since it's wax, and kinda gum-like, should I be worried about it hurting her? It was probably still kind of sweet, and she ate about a pencil eraser's sized ammount. Just wondering if anyone would know anything about it. I'm hoping it's nothing really to worry about!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't be to woried about it. Now if she had done what one of my girls had done and tried to devour a whole candle, then I'd be concerned. Since its from a hive and not processed wax i think she'll be just fine  also i love chewing on beeswax, now you've got me hankering for some honey!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok that's good. I'll keep an eye on her for the next 24 hours, I'm sure she'll poop it out by then and will be fine. My rats will eat very strange things too, though they haven't tried eating an actual candle yet! haha

Isn't honeycomb super tasty? I need to buy some more soon, I just finished the little bit that I had left! xD


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry to leech off this thread, but I'd never heard of eating honeycomb before. It sounds awesome. Where do you get it?


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Man I love chewing on honeycomb, so tasty!! I can't blame your little ratty wanting to try it.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

FallDeere said:


> Sorry to leech off this thread, but I'd never heard of eating honeycomb before. It sounds awesome. Where do you get it?


No problem! It is really good xD It's hard to say where you can definitely get it. I got mine at an actual honey and beekeeping supply store (they have so many different kinds of awesome honeys), you can also try gourmet type grocery store, or stores that have organic natural type things. I've also seen it sold at Safeway, but it was twice as expensive there.

It's just a chunk cut out of a slab of honeycomb, so it's very natural (it's always good to support bees and beekeepers! Bees are very very important and beekeepers always try to keep their bees as safe and well taken care of as possible.) but unfortunately, it's now pretty expensive and considered kinda "gourmet"  It's kind of like how the rack of lamb used to be just the throw away scraps of meat sold for super cheap 50 years ago, and now a single rack costs more than almost an entire leg roast of lamb and is also a "gourmet" food lol.


----------

